# Buying new headphones. Sennheiser hd 449 vs Audio Technica Ath-M30x



## Madh1261 (May 9, 2015)

As the title suggests, I'm confused between Sennheiser hd 449 and audio technica ath-m30x.. Both are at the same price in amazon. I want to know which will be better. Please help me to choose between them.. Thank You.
I listen to metal, jazz and classical music mostly.


----------



## $hadow (May 10, 2015)

Pick M30X. I am using them and they sound absolutely awesome.


----------

